# Can you Guess What It Is?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Delivery today from Machina Espresso. No prizes for the right answer but it could be fun to play along.

Here is the first box:


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

And inside that box was:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is its a prototype 587g VST basket?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe a tamper to show the scale of the box and packing will help you to guess:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is it another tamper?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope. Although when SWMBO is not looking I will be ordering a new RB with a Zebra wood handle and a 58.35 base. Will get my brother back home in Canada to post over.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

what ever it is, there seems to be a serious infestation of the dreaded giant white moth caterpillar.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hand grinder?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A smaller box? Got to be careful when sending boxes as they get damaged..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I know, I know.. it's a microwave! Do I win a prize?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for playing but no prizes nor have their been any right answers.

Next pic (and continuing with the tamper for scale)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Shoes, you've bought a nice pair of sandals?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Knock box?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Water filter?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fondue set, cuddly toy?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

a single espresso cup


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Acaia scales,,,,


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

funinacup said:


> a single espresso cup


Bing Bing Bing. We have a winner.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Better that than broken. Cups are a nightmare to ship & couriers don't give a damn.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ridland said:


> Bing Bing Bing. We have a winner.


Damn! That was going to be my next guess..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

My next guess was going to be some russian dolls


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> My next guess was going to be some russian dolls


I dispise Russian dolls !

they are so full of themselves .


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. I was in no way complaining. I know how bad some couriers can be. In this case Michael was sending me a replacement for a cup with a manufacturing defect. Inker can be "interesting" in quality control. For instance at first glance it looks like my blue cappuccino saucers don't have a makers mark. Then you look really carefully and you can just make it out underneath the blue glaze.

The original cup had a hairline fracture right through it. Only noticeable when you ran a fingernail across the surface. Definitely not the courier as the box was in no way marked. Michael and Machina Espresso replaced quickly and without a question. Will remember that when upgraditis strikes.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do we get to see a photo of the actual espresso cup inside the box it arrived in (for scale)?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Do we get to see a photo of the actual espresso cup inside the box it arrived in (for scale)?


Probably too engrossed in popping all that bubble wrap to take any pics..


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was out but here are the rest of the photos for the full reveal (oh matron).









View attachment 14707


View attachment 14708


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

The box I received today was only a little smaller with a £3 milk thermometer in it. A jiffy bag would have sufficed.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You know, this was all a lot less exciting than you might at first have imagined


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is almost as dull as my photo of 5 grinders. No offence.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jonc said:


> This is almost as dull as my photo of 5 grinders. No offence.


C'Mon this had:

tension.....

suspense....

a slow simmering plot.....

a gradual build up....

a finale.....

Yours had......... Well..... 5 grinders!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol. Not just 5 grinders - 5 k30s. Randomly 6 feet above the ground.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Better that than broken. Cups are a nightmare to ship & couriers don't give a damn.


Cheat


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I just carried 6 Acme cups of varying size all round London for the whole day in a shopping bag

Where's yer spirit of adventure and derring-do?! MTFU and carry your cup (that sort of rhymes). Although probably it's unreasonable to expect you to walk to Machina! Good on them for ensuring safe arrival! ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@hotmetal

From Caravan, London per chance?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @hotmetal
> 
> From Caravan, London per chance?


Yep! Was the first time I'd been in there. It's kind of weird because it's more like Central St Martins refectory than a coffee place. Big eating hall with lots of students, then almost at the back there's the coffee zone where you order your coffee from stressed and overworked staff, then a cabinet full of Acme's finest, then the roastery with EK43s and Roburs all over the place. The coffee was nice but a bit hectic, not necessarily where I'd head to for a relaxing coffee. But I believe it's the only place for Acme cups and having seen the size of box one cup comes in if posted, I'm not sure the artic that would be required to transport 6 cups would fit down our road!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> You know, this was all a lot less exciting than you might at first have imagined





jonc said:


> This is almost as dull as my photo of 5 grinders. No offence.


Irony. Its like goldie or bronzie. Only made of iron.


----------

